# Shore Fishing (local to Akron area)



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking for some good shore fishing not too far from the Akron area. Ponds, rivers, lakes you name it I'll fish it but, the catch is I don't have a boat. I have been fishing for 22 years (my entire life) near these areas so chances are I have fished these spots before. The thing is though, many spots I have no checked out due to bad reports or hearing "Oh it is only decent fishing if you have a boat" (ex: most of Mogadore lake) So I'm here to find out some new hot spots to start my 2012 season off on the right foot. 

Thanks,

Chad.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Try lake hodgson opening day for some trout...good shore fishing


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

gnk81 said:


> Try lake hodgson opening day for some trout...good shore fishing


Is that the pay-lake in Ravenna? If so I have been there late in the year around August last year. Any suggestions on spots last time I went it was near the check-in in the wooded area.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

try the boat stake area thats what a lot of ppl do i always am in my boat but more ppl fish from the shore opening day is april first and its like 3 or 4 dollars


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

right now nimi crappie is hitting. at the bridge near the bait shop. Not a lot of big ones though.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

North reservoir off of Portage Lakes Dr is a good place... walk the ring around district 3, and off the rip rap near the road. Had a few decent days off shore there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wingfoot from shore just abut anywhere off the right side of the main entrance road can be good early in the season for craps and maybe an occasional perch or two with minnies 3 ft under a bobbed.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Try Silver Creek Lake when they stock the trout in the spring.
Nimi has other areas besides the bridge that are good. On the same road heading north there is a cove that comes right to the road. There is even a picnic table back in the woods. 
Also Deer Creek Res. has a fair amount of shore fishing.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

mogadore only if you a boat? BS i caught 16 crappie, bluegill and other sunfish there on the shore. and they averaged about 7 inches.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> mogadore only if you a boat? BS i caught 16 crappie, bluegill and other sunfish there on the shore. and they averaged about 7 inches.


That is my experience I have not caught really anything major from shore at Mogadore but, as I said I maybe fishing the wrong areas.


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am also shorefishing most of the time, Silvercreek is decent, Mogadore and Springfield are great from the shore for catfish.


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

jhetsch2 said:


> I am also shorefishing most of the time, Silvercreek is decent, Mogadore and Springfield are great from the shore for catfish.


anything good right around now like crappie or anything at springfield lake?


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I improved my shore fishing success by purchasing a pair of waders. Steep shorelines, thick brush, weeds, etc no longer were a problem. Just get in and walk around the stuff. I now own a boat, but still do the boot thing a time or 2 each season. My favorite lake by far was Nimisila. Lots of hard bottom shorelines so you don't sink in. I was mainly fishing bass back then (99-02ish?). My best fishing was very early in the season as well (March and April).Lots of action at Mosquito and Berlin for walleye shorebound anglers this time of year too.


----------



## pe700 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish Mogadore mostly from shore March-October. I usually catch plenty of gills, crappie, and a few catfish.


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Wingfoot from shore just abut anywhere off the right side of the main entrance road can be good early in the season for craps and maybe an occasional perch or two with minnies 3 ft under a bobbed.


im gonna have to call BS on this me and bass chad were out there for 4 hours with minnows and crawlers on the right side and didnt catch a damn cold... i could probably catch a cold faster then a fish there right now.... hopefully it gets better later in the season


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

mike2190 said:


> im gonna have to call BS on this me and bass chad were out there for 4 hours with minnows and crawlers on the right side and didnt catch a damn cold... i could probably catch a cold faster then a fish there right now.... hopefully it gets better later in the season


The question is... which 4 hours?


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> The question is... which 4 hours?


In the past 2 days: 

Day 1: 7AM-11AM
Day 2: 12PM-4PM


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

The water levels at places I have fished these past 3 days are just horrid. I mean at Wingfoot you could walk out a solid 10 feet from shore and only be maybe shin-deep. Old state park in Portage Lakes isn't much better everything is REALLY shallow and seems like all the fish are out in the middle of the lake in 8+ foot of water. I also tried my luck at Portage Lake Dr. This is much better water level wise and I actually seen a guy catching Crappie from shore but, the bait-shop was out of minnows so I was stuck using Night crawlers which given Crappie prefer minnows to any other live bait.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

glfpro07 said:


> Tokk the boat out for the first time this year, and I came back alive which is a good thing. Fishing was tough at first didn't get out till about 10:30am. I put the boat in off south main and fished towards the damn, I didn't get a nibble. I putted over towards the campground, and finally got into some fish. I caught a few nice crappie, some bluegill, and 3 small largemouth bass. I was only fishing in 4ft of water. I was wondering if anyone can give me pointers in fishing the deep water? what kind of rigs or baits to use? Help would be appreciated.


It's all going to depend on what fish you are going for, for bass I like to use a ZOOM! 6" Black body with a blue tail unweighted and pitch it under trees for shallow water. In the deeper water you can't go wrong with a good texas-rig on a bright colored worm. Crappie Red Rooters tails seem to kill them in deeper waters along with those cheap jigs you get in the little kids tackle boxes from Wal-Mart. Gils, well I wouldn't waste my time trying to lure for gills just go to the ole faithful bobber, hook and maggot.


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> The question is... which 4 hours?


wingfoot lake....


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bump! Looking for some new spot ideas.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

It wont help you much right now because the river is high but you wanted ideas for the year. There are literally hundreds of spots up and down the Cuyahoga River that you can get into everything from panfish to pike. I second the suggestion to get a pair of waders. It changes everything when you can get out a few feet and hit the spots you couldnt cast to from shore.

Scott


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

East Resivoir off Portage Lakes Dr, on the North shore. It's right next to Portage Lakes bait & Tackle. Closer to the shop it is more shallow, if you head down the road 100 yards it's deep. Good place for Gills, Cats, Perch, Bass.
Nimi at pine tree point off Christman rd. It's right accross from the big concrete culvert. Nice rocky bottom there. And if the Crappie are moving into the bay it's awesome. West wind seems to turn that bay on. Expect company there, if you want that spot, you may have to be the early bird.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

HawgHunter said:


> It wont help you much right now because the river is high but you wanted ideas for the year. There are literally hundreds of spots up and down the Cuyahoga River that you can get into everything from panfish to pike. I second the suggestion to get a pair of waders. It changes everything when you can get out a few feet and hit the spots you couldnt cast to from shore.
> 
> Scott


My issue is I am a big guy so, I haven't been able to find a pair of waders in my size range. I've been looking for the past 3 years even called a few specific dealers but, no luck yet. In the summer I do just walk out into the water without waders on to hit the good spots like the shore line at Old Portage State Park. If anyone has any suggestions on where I should look for getting a pair it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> East Resivoir off Portage Lakes Dr, on the North shore. It's right next to Portage Lakes bait & Tackle. Closer to the shop it is more shallow, if you head down the road 100 yards it's deep. Good place for Gills, Cats, Perch, Bass.
> Nimi at pine tree point off Christman rd. It's right accross from the big concrete culvert. Nice rocky bottom there. And if the Crappie are moving into the bay it's awesome. West wind seems to turn that bay on. Expect company there, if you want that spot, you may have to be the early bird.


How about the boat ramp part of Nimi. I believe it is the 1st drive down with the outhouse when coming from the restaurant. I fished there a lot before the big bust of gay men, really haven't been back since and that was about 5 years ago now?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bass-Chad said:


> How about the boat ramp part of Nimi. I believe it is the 1st drive down with the outhouse when coming from the restaurant. I fished there a lot before the big bust of gay men, really haven't been back since and that was about 5 years ago now?


The N ramp area can be good. That water warms up quick... it's shallow and gets good light. I've personally done better at the previously mentioned area, but i also know buckets of Crappie are taken every Spring on the North side. Behind the pizza shop is another good area.
The Christman Rd side is heavily patrolled, you have nothing to worry about......... unless your dressed like Richard Simmons.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> unless your dressed like Richard Simmons


Lmfao. That would just be asking for it.


----------

